# [UNITED KINGDOM] screen printing services in greater manchester?



## BLI (Aug 7, 2012)

Any good screen printing services in greater manchester? 

I am a small new company so I don't have a lot of tops to be printed yet but I also don't want my time wasted. 

Thanks for your time


----------



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Imran,

we're not based in machester however we ship all over the UK!

why dont you send us an email over at [email protected] and we'll see if we can help you!

cheers

Connor
Pure Vinyl


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

